# VLAN für zuhause



## Marco-P (11. November 2009)

Hallo Leute hab da so eine Idee die ich gerne umsetzen möchte.

Ich habe bei mir zu hause mehrere Server und Rechner die aber nicht alle zugriff untereinander haben sollen.

Jetzt dachte ich mir kauf ich mir einen VLAN fähigen Switch.
Jetzt habe ich mir bei Netgear ein paar rausgesucht und wollte mal wissen ob das überhaupt so geht wie ich mir das vorstelle.

FSM7226RS
FSM7328S

oder diese Richtung eben.

Also ich dachte mir das so.

VLAN 1 Nur ins Innternet  
VLAN 2 Internet und Server 1
VLAN 3 Nur Server 1
VLAN 4 Internet und Server 1 und Server 2 

Ist das so wie ich mir das vorstelle möglich. Kann ich das so gegeneinander abschotten und trotzdem kommen alle noch ins Internet?

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben.


MFG Marco


----------



## Loveboat (3. Januar 2010)

Hi,

auch wenn die Antwort etwas spät kommt, aber: VLAN sind dafür gedacht mehrere logische Netzwerke auf einem physikalischen Netzwerk bereitzustellen, 
z.b. 
- Marketing 
- Verkauf
- Operation

Damit die Bereiche (VLAN's) miteinander kommunizieren können benötigst Du eine Komponente die das kann: ein Router welcher ebenfalls VLAN's unterstützt. Und nur in dem teilst Du dann über ACL (Access-Controll-List) mit wer mit wem kommunizieren kann/darf.

Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.

Gruß
loveboat


----------



## Marco-P (3. Januar 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Das Projekt hat sich eigentlich schon wieder erledigt aber mein letzter Stand war das zB die Produkte von Netgear für VLAN wohl eine gute Grundlage bieten.
Dort kann man zB so wie ich es Verstanden habe das so machen wie du gesagt hast. 

Netgear wäre auch meien wahl gewesen aber leider wurde das ganze System dann doch anderster aufgesetzt.

Aber trotzdem Danke für die Antwort


----------

